# Anyone have an awesome contract for selling t-shirts to stores?



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

A few years I used to sell shirts on consignment to a few stores in my area all on a verbal 'contract' and handshake. ...that didn't work out well. I made a lot of money for a while, but then the store closed down and I lost both money and inventory. I actually had to put my business on hold for a year just to regroup because I didn't have a lot of money at the time and it messed up my collect payments, order more inventory cycle. 

When I did regroup I focused solely on internet sales to build a strong customer base and sustainable internet business before I attempted to sell in stores again. I'm just about ready to start approaching stores now, but I wanted to get some good contracts so I have a good way to keep track of what's going on. I want to avoid consignment this time around, but if I get an amazing deal from a high traffic store I won't pass it up because of that.


----------



## lhodnet (Apr 10, 2013)

i am wondering this as well. does anyone have a good custom sales contract?


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Still reading this for a reply!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

You can print a contract from rocket lawyer but keep in mind it may not be for every situstion


----------

